

One Year In Two Minutes - henriklied
http://eirikso.com/2011/01/05/one-year-in-2-minutes/

======
trafficlight
I've always wanted to do an extremely long term timelapse, something on the
order of 20+ years. The logistics are tough though. Not only do you have to
find a stable location, you also need an interesting composition. Something
that will show both natural growth and economic growth.

Once it's running, I think it would be cool to have videos that are
autogenerated, so it's always up to date. Or the ability to pick a start and
end date.

~~~
hartror
You could probably get a local/state government to invest in that sort of
project.

~~~
trafficlight
That's an excellent idea. I had honestly never considered that.

It has always been a personal project that would be fun to do.

------
hardy263
It seems like the trees were breathing in and out. Sort of reminds me of
another video with the same concept, except it was of a flower following the
sun.

~~~
bajsejohannes
That's a good way of saying it :) I'm pretty sure it is linked to how much
water is in the ground. Actually, it could be quite interesting to overlay a
graph of precipitation during that year.

------
51Cards
Interesting, if you watch the bottom through the first 4-5 months the camera
zooms in slowly. The result from start to end is a fairly large field of view
difference. I wonder what caused this... a software issue or maybe motor drift
in the camera over time. Very cool.

Edit: thanks to the commenter below, I missed the post processing zoom he
added. Thanks!

~~~
thornjm
I think the zoom is deliberate. He explains in the description, but I didn't
read thoroughly...

------
nodata
With the light changing it's difficult to see the trees growing. I'd like to
see this video again, but at the same time each day.

------
kentosi
Very, very interesting!

I felt a little heartbroken when I was watching the little shrubs grow and
then suddenly get chopped off sometime in September.

------
veb
So this is what a time machine would feel like!

Cool article though, really loved the video.

------
TheAmazingIdiot
Admittedly, the weather in Norway (I believe) is very similar to the weather
here in Indiana. And I looked: Indianapolis = 39 N, Oslo = 59 N. And right
now, the weather in Indianapolis is 20F while it's 34F in Oslo.

Also, there's a week-long time frame in which the leaves have the beautiful
red-golden hues that make Brown County the craziest place for that said week.
The video also seems to reflect that similar happening. Perhaps someone there
can confirm?

(Note: a county is a regional boundary inside a state. It goes US-State-County
in many places. Some states use other names, like parish for the intra-state
boundary.)

~~~
bajsejohannes
The gulf stream makes the weather in Norway a lot warmer than it should have
been, so it might well be that the weather is similar even though latitude is
so different:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gulf_Stream>

You can see that the sun is quite low on the horizon during the winter,
though, which is probably quite different from Indianapolis.

And yes, Oslo is quite magnificent for a couple of weeks in th fall.

